# Who Doesn't Like Beaver?



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

This is kind of neat. I grew up going with my dad to the Lasal Mountains. We'd get firewood from next to the beaver ponds by what is now the Redd's Ranches CWMA. Back then I was young and naive enough to believe my 880 BB gun would take one of the adult beavers when they would come up and tail slap at me for walking along their ****. Of course they were always too quick. When they removed the beavers at the request of cattlemen (which was bullcrap) it the landscape suddenly went nuts and was soon overgrown with dense aspen. Amazing what kind of impact a breeding pair can have on such a big area.

Salt Lake Tribune Story on Beaver Plan

Beaver Photo Album - Salt Lake Tribune


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Cool story, fun little read.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice. Thanks for sharing it.


----------

